# Help ID'ing this tree



## husker-q (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi all - I was wanting your expertise in identifying this tree - it is at the edge of my backyard and has been dead for several years. It does show some new sprouts coming straight out of the larger trunks - so maybe not really dead - or some sucker has attached.

I live near KCMO - I have white ash, walnut green ash, oak that I know of but this seems different - I was hoping for hickory???????


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 17, 2008)

Husker-Q,

The Arbor Day Foundation has a Q&A guide to identifying trees on their site: http://www.arborday.org/trees/TreeID.cfm.

Give that a whirl and let us know what you find.


----------



## moltenone (Jun 17, 2008)

might be a hick,back up on the leaf shot,the close up is to close for me.


mark


----------



## hausfire (Jun 17, 2008)

ok i am looking at the national audubon society field guide to trees . and it apears not to be a hickory. if you could take a pic of a sprig of leaves with a close up of one leaf then i can narrow it down. you cant go by the bark because its rotted . right now it looks like it can be a flowering or alternating leaf Dogwwod. or a white mullberry or a white basswood. get me a better photo and ill nail it. 
 Eric


----------



## husker-q (Jun 23, 2008)

just some closure on this - I think it to be a Box Elder tree - and it's near dead neighbor a Hackberry - 

I guess just good for firewood!

I'll have to venture further into the woods but the ticks are really heavy so maybe I can wait!!!


----------

